

Project Maelstrom (beta) - heliumcraft
http://project-maelstrom.bittorrent.com/

======
goatandsheep
How do you maintain your privacy with a torrent-based network? Aren't there
lots of trackers? Will we be able to encrypt our packets and send them as TCP
so we can bypass ISPs?

------
leoneldicamillo
Has anyone tried it?

